# OK Archery DST 8-36 ( new bow ):



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice.
I would really like to see a PSE Dominator take that next step. I guess not big enough interest in the US to produce.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I recently sold my 2011 PSE Dom Pro Hybrid and I will be getting another OK Archery bow. The PSE is a very good target bow, one of the best I have owned. After owning my OK Archery R8-40 / DS I am totally sold on their 3 track cam and cable system. If PSE could offer a true 3 track cam and cable system for the Dom Pro they would have a great target bow.



alaz said:


> Very nice.
> I would really like to see a PSE Dominator take that next step. I guess not big enough interest in the US to produce.


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

Tooltech said:


> I recently sold my 2011 PSE Dom Pro Hybrid and I will be getting another OK Archery bow. The PSE is a very good target bow, one of the best I have owned. After owning my OK Archery R8-40 / DS I am totally sold on their 3 track cam and cable system. If PSE could offer a true 3 track cam and cable system for the Dom Pro they would have a great target bow.


really not trying to stir the pot here, just general curiosity, but what is so great about the 3 track system? I mean Martin did the fury x a few years ago back when they had almost all the top pros, Reo, Despart, Ryals, etc and all thos guys left for other bow companies? I understand that these guys probably couldn't make a good living with what Martin offered at the time (money wise), but it doesn't seem to me like like they lost a step at all by switching equipment.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

acesup said:


> really not trying to stir the pot here, just general curiosity, but what is so great about the 3 track system? I mean Martin did the fury x a few years ago back when they had almost all the top pros, Reo, Despart, Ryals, etc and all thos guys left for other bow companies? I understand that these guys probably couldn't make a good living with what Martin offered at the time (money wise), but it doesn't seem to me like like they lost a step at all by switching equipment.


I think this is a good point...with great form, and right arrow a bow will be consistent. I think for me the idea of having a bow that has a wider range of spine options and is built without limb twist/ lean is intriguing. I like the fact that more and more co's are thinking of other ways to address these issues, being more creative with cable guards. I have a PSE supra with L6 cams. I like that I can rotate the cable guard on the PSE's and bring the cables closer to the arrow, reducing the effects of torque. I know some of this is a mental thing...the idea of perfection. 
I am sure more knowledgable people will respond and hopefully they can give more technical answers.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

The 3 track cam and cable system is superior in that the loads are balanced on the bow center line. There is no cable wear due to the cable rod follower ( Teflon, etc. ). There is no velocity loss due to friction caused by the offset cable system. Vibration is greatly reduced due to the limbs not having to twist ( offset cable system ) as they load and release. The OK Archery system uses twin cams ( Hot Chili ) for upper and lower limbs. These cams provide four equal string stops ( 2 upper and 2 lower ) for a balanced string draw stop. As one adjusts the modules for draw length ( plus or minus 1/2 inch in 1/4 increments for a given module ) the let off / valley remains consistent. 

As for the pro shooters, they depend on the factory deal for their living. They will have to follow the money and this is certainly understandable. As I have stated previously any of the top pros can take the top of the line target offering from Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, Bowtech, etc. and win. Could they shoot higher scores with the OK Archery design...I certainly believe they could. I know I am shooting my OK Archery bow much better than I shot the other high end target bows I have recently owned.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I like the system and engineering of these bows. Got a 40" DST coming. Really excited about it.

Zero cam lean has got to be a good thing!

DB


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations! I am confident you will find the DST to be a great investment. Warning...you will be spoiled by the OK Archery product. 
When you get her setup please post your review.




Daniel Boone said:


> I like the system and engineering of these bows. Got a 40" DST coming. Really excited about it.
> 
> Zero cam lean has got to be a good thing!
> 
> DB


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Where do you bring your OK Archery bows in for maintenance / parts / tuning?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Edsel said:


> Where do you bring your OK Archery bows in for maintenance / parts / tuning?


I don't take my bows any where. I do all the maintenance on my bows. Not a problem for me.
DB


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I do all my own tuning; have for many years. If I should ever need parts I simply email OK Archery. They ultra quality of the OK Archery product would not normally require replacement parts unless the bow encountered an accident. One only needs to contact OK Archery directly via email.


----------



## jericho (May 13, 2009)

Awesome looking bow, but pricey.If you got the bucks thats great.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know that how the draw cycle on any given bow is a perceptional thing, that said - what is the draw cycle on these bows like? I can't tolerate a stiff draw cycle. A stiff draw cycle and my old shoulders are mutually exclusive....

Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bow_hunter44 said:


> I know that how the draw cycle on any given bow is a perceptional thing, that said - what is the draw cycle on these bows like? I can't tolerate a stiff draw cycle. A stiff draw cycle and my old shoulders are mutually exclusive....
> 
> Thanks!


There websight gives there draw cycle. From speed Im told Ill get from mine it will be stiff, Im hoping it going to be easy on my shoulders as well. 
DB


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> There websight gives there draw cycle. From speed Im told Ill get from mine it will be stiff, Im hoping it going to be easy on my shoulders as well.
> DB


I will eagerly waiting for your report when you get your bow! I'm also quite interested in what the valley is like on this bow. I'm not crazy about a shallow valley.... On another note, I have been chasing 'THE' bow for a long time now - and as of yet I have not found it. So I'm always interested and always looking. Good luck with your shoulders!


----------



## Gundolf (Feb 15, 2009)

Got the opertunity to have a look at a DST today and I am quite speachless in fact. 
The damn nicest bow I ever seen. The finish is not of this world, leaving leading companies like hoyt and mathews behind them with footballfield-like lengths.
Didn´t get to try it out unfortunatly, since it was already a sold bow but considering how the older models perform Im guesing this will do even better!
The drawcycle, wall, weight and just about everything (except maybee for the pricetag) makes it a given choice every day of the week.

But the thing that impressed me the most was the grip. I have never felt anything, including mathews, bowtechs, hoyts, pse:s, you name it, that stuck so correctly in the hand. Even if I tried to grip it wrong it instantly pressed my hand into the right position. The grip felt like it belonged in the hand. Can´t say I´ve gotten that feeling with any other bow, including hoyts Elite-grips wich I spoken highly of in the past.

The sad thing though is that: Ferraris cost a lot of money, so Im stuck with my Mazda for some time


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really in the market but just wondering how much 1290,00 Euro Durchschuss-System is?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bow_hunter44 said:


> I know that how the draw cycle on any given bow is a perceptional thing, that said - what is the draw cycle on these bows like? I can't tolerate a stiff draw cycle. A stiff draw cycle and my old shoulders are mutually exclusive....
> 
> Thanks!


Here the draw cycle that will be on my 60lber.


----------



## Gundolf (Feb 15, 2009)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Not really in the market but just wondering how much 1290,00 Euro Durchschuss-System is?


Aprox 1 714,22 USD.

Give or take some. Its calculated with swedish stockcourse so it may not be so accurate in the US.


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

bow_hunter44 said:


> I know that how the draw cycle on any given bow is a perceptional thing, that said - what is the draw cycle on these bows like? I can't tolerate a stiff draw cycle. A stiff draw cycle and my old shoulders are mutually exclusive....
> 
> Thanks!


Some info about the draw cycle: the increase feels more comfortable than the graphic shows, followed by a flat, long peak without any hump. Okay, the valley to the wall is really short, but easy to handle. I have shot an PSE Dominator Hybrid Pro - a really good bow, nice to shoot - last month, its draw cycle is the opposite. A fast increasing curve with a shorter peak and a comfortable valley to the wall.
OK-Archery has tested their cams, you don`t loose speed by the comfortable increase of the draw force - but you loose some speed with an comfortable valley. I have tested two cams at a draw length of 30" and the same arrow. The small cam with the larger modules and the large cam with the smaller modules. You will get more speed by the combination small cam/large modules, but the valley is very short. The combination large cam/small modules is a little bit more comfortable, the bow stabilizes a little bit faster a full draw.

The DST 36 is some feet faster than the DST 40 will be, because the DST 40 has a longer string, there is more mass to move. The difference is only 4 feet.

northshorewolf


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Like some of the other folks have said I have been looking for "The bow" for a long time. I have found the perfect bow for me; OK Archery ( Thanks, Paul ).

I am 64 years old and I shoot 200-300 arrows per day ( retired, lots of time ). I have found the key to extended shooting is warming up prior to and after breaks in practice. I use a Thera Band ( Yoga.com ) to warm up my muscles. This is important during practice when one takes a short break.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey DB,
Any word on your new bow? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

You need a bow press that presses the limb tips when pressing any of the OK bows.
The Last Chance, Bow-A-Constrictor, and Time Machine are presses that will work.
Both of Apple's new limb tip presses will work too but are much more expensive. 
There is no press that can do more for your money than the Time Machine. :thumbs_up
The TS Archery limb tip press is the best in the world but doesn't come cheap.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

alaz said:


> Hey DB,
> Any word on your new bow? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


Its a first production and it going to be weeks. The first one built. I'm just as excited as you and cant wait. One can see the quality in these bow no doubt and Im a big fan of shoot through and no cam lean. In the meantime I just keep hunting for that big buck. 

DB


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Its a first production and it going to be weeks. The first one built. I'm just as excited as you and cant wait. One can see the quality in these bow no doubt and Im a big fan of shoot through and no cam lean. In the meantime I just keep hunting for that big buck.
> 
> DB


I just realized....you ordered the 40" double shoot thru. Very cool!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

alaz said:


> Hey DB,
> Any word on your new bow? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


Got an email mine is shipping out tomorrow.
DB


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

That's good news, Dan. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

You are going to have a very special X-Mass this year. Takes about 5-7 days out of Germany then 7-10 days from NY to WA.




Daniel Boone said:


> Got an email mine is shipping out tomorrow.
> DB


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are the first two pics of the other DST40 first production run.
The first DST36 was colored in the colors of the rastapeople, the DST40 is colored in deep purple. I have not seen Dans DST40, I am excited how it looks like.
Tomorrow I will take more pictures and then complete the DST for shooting 













Only the best from Germany
northshorewolf


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

northshorewolf said:


> Here are the first two pics of the other DST40 first production run.
> The first DST36 was colored in the colors of the rastapeople, the DST40 is colored in deep purple. I have not seen Dans DST40, I am excited how it looks like.
> Tomorrow I will take more pictures and then complete the DST for shooting
> View attachment 1225707
> ...


Im very excited and like what Im seeing here. I see nothing but quality in these bows.
DB


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im very excited and like what Im seeing here. I see nothing but quality in these bows.
> DB


So does that mean its in? Looking forward to review...and I am always up for pics:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

alaz said:


> So does that mean its in? Looking forward to review...and I am always up for pics:wink:[/QUOTE
> 
> Has not arrived yet. In shipping.
> DB


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures, NSW.
That purple DST looks incredible !


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Has not arrived yet. In shipping.
DB[/QUOTE]

You will be amazed at the quality, Dan.
There is no better :exclaim:
Should make Christmas around your house a bit more special.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

How much fletching clearance do these bows afford you? Say for instance, you are shooting a 23 series shaft with Blazers, do you have much clearance?


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

You have 1.1 inch for clearance between the cables.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

northshorewolf said:


> You have 1.1 inch for clearance between the cables.


On my OK R8-40/DS one can shoot a .421 inch diameter shaft ( largest legal shaft diameter ) with 4.0 inch AAE fletching ( 3 @ 120 degrees ). This combination takes up the 1.10 inch width between the cables.


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

If you need more space add a pair of Dave Barnsdale's Dovawoppi cable spreaders.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Found a note in the post box. I can pick the bow up tommorrow.

Awesome. Christmas came early this year.

DB


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

I have shot the "Deep Purple" first time yesterday - awesome. I am curious, which you say to it.

I wish you much fun with it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

northshorewolf said:


> I have shot the "Deep Purple" first time yesterday - awesome. I am curious, which you say to it.
> 
> I wish you much fun with it.


Im going to be making the trip to See Dean Pridgen and were going to fine tune her.

Dean helped design some shoot through bows years ago when with Golden Eagle bows. Always fun with new toys.:thumbs_up

DB


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Found a note in the post box. I can pick the bow up tommorrow.
> 
> Awesome. Christmas came early this year.
> 
> DB



Congratulations, Dan.
Bet you don't sleep well tonight, knowing you're getting your new bow tomorrow !


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

looking forward to hearing your thoughts...and pics


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got the bow in today. Headed to my good friend Dean Pridgen house to set it up.

Ok this is one really well designed bow. High qaulity bow. So nice to set it centershot right down the pike and go shoot it.

No cam lean, Silky smooth cam draw and didnt feel like 60 lbs at all.

Bows light and balanced well with B Stingers. Was dotting X's with just a few adjustments of the sight.

Took a few pictures and they dont do it justice. Ill take few more in Sun light. Long day but so exciting. This bow can be shot just the way its set up for right or left handed, how cool is that.
DB


----------



## culleng (Aug 29, 2003)

That is a great looking bow. I definately want to shoot it.


----------



## PRES 10 (Dec 16, 2007)

Im glad they now offer a 40" model! Now if I only had $1700 dollars laying around :wink:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow...that is a great looking bow. Love the black and red. Great review!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

culleng said:


> That is a great looking bow. I definately want to shoot it.


Anytime just come by the house.

DB


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

Got my DST last friday!


Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ricce said:


> Got my DST last friday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk



Loving mine.:thumbs_up Looks sweet.
DB


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Congratulations, Ricce.
Your bow looks great. :thumbs_up
Welcome to the OK Archery club !


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

nice bow DB


----------



## Jacky (Feb 6, 2011)

All black looks great. Does the bow shoot as well as it looks?
Think i need one...:tongue:


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

It shoots great! The grip is truly the best around in my opinion. the arrow flight is very consistent. Can´t blame the material any more:wink:

//Ricce


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ricce said:


> It shoots great! The grip is truly the best around in my opinion. the arrow flight is very consistent. Can´t blame the material any more:wink:
> 
> //Ricce



Thats awesome. Would love to see a picture with all the stabilizers attached.
DB


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

how did that bow work today at wagoner DB?


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

DB: I am waiting on new stabilizers. 33" and 15" b-stingers. Hope to have them in next week.

//Ricce

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk


----------



## szanti (Oct 11, 2007)

*Ok dst-36*

My new DST-36!!!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm following the same threads, and your double - posts! 

Here's my double 

Really long - time lurker - almost five years? 

Hell of a first (ahem, second) post with a top - notch bow... 

I am green with envy


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

szanti said:


> My new DST-36!!!
> View attachment 1250325
> View attachment 1250327
> View attachment 1250328
> View attachment 1250329


Do you find those extra weights attached to limb pockets on bottom side help you? I think I need extra weight on my bow.
DB


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Congratulations on your new DST, szanti.
It looks great also !


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to show my DST setup. It works very well to me. I first tried it fully balanced with more weight on the side rod, but improved accuracy by removing some dishes. Currently set at 56#DW and 29,5"DL.








33" Bstinger, 15" Bstinger, CBE Tek Target with Viper scope.(excuse my Ikea art=))








Homemade Offset mount, Made of 7075 aluminum and Titanium grade 5 bolts.








Homemade micro adjustable blade rest. Best Blade 0.010 (will be microblasted and anodized)

Hope you all enjoy your DSTs!

//Rickard


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ricce said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to show my DST setup. It works very well to me. I first tried it fully balanced with more weight on the side rod, but improved accuracy by removing some dishes. Currently set at 56#DW and 29,5"DL.
> 
> ...



Looks good. Did you fine the lower side bar is better low. Been trying mine both ways. Think I like the bstinger right behind on suppressor screw bolt. Notice yours looks like a 15" side bar or longer. Interesting.

Im also going to order a left handed rest to get that weight on opposite of sight.

Awesome craftsmanship on assc and rest.

Notice no spreaders in cables. 
DB


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

It is a 15" sidebar. I have tried it as vbar, sidebar and in the lower hole like in the picture. I find this setup the most stable for now. DB please show a pic how you have mounted the side bar.

I use no spreaders, going with lowprofile vanes instead.

//Rickard

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ricce said:


> It is a 15" sidebar. I have tried it as vbar, sidebar and in the lower hole like in the picture. I find this setup the most stable for now. DB please show a pic how you have mounted the side bar.
> 
> I use no spreaders, going with lowprofile vanes instead.
> 
> ...



Mine a 40" bow. Right now its set up for BHFS class. Freestyle I just add my 30" bar in front and 2oz on side bar.
Been shooting allot this weekend switching back and forth. You can see lower side attachment. Getting ready to go shoot some today once it warms up. Got a tournament next weekend 3d and indoor Im trying to get set up for.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Thats a 12" back bar with 8oz of weight. Front BHFS bar has 11oz on front.
DB


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

The more and more I see these bows, the more I wanna get one. :thumbs_up
DST36 is calling my name.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mdewitt71 said:


> The more and more I see these bows, the more I wanna get one. :thumbs_up
> DST36 is calling my name.


Couple of members ordered one this week. Good bows! Bows allot of American Technology all in one bow. Kinda like taking the things you like from each manufacture and rolling it all into one. I got to get some spreaders like these ordered from Barnsdale. It will make my bow complete.
DB


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

szanti said:


> My new DST-36!!!
> View attachment 1250325
> View attachment 1250327
> View attachment 1250328
> View attachment 1250329


I really like that burnt orange color................


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

I removed the spreaders again that DB shows in the post above. I had clearing issues when they are installed. If the forearm was clear from the cables I was totally out of alignment.

I think I will design my own spreaders that will be narrower.

//Rickard


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Without the spreaders what is the largest vane you can put on a Fatboy for example, cock vane up?


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

I don´t know what vane, but I would guess that maximum profile height is approx. 0.45.

There is 28,7mm between the cables at nock level.

//Rickard


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

alaz said:


> Without the spreaders what is the largest vane you can put on a Fatboy for example, cock vane up?


Vanes got to be low profile. I shoot 22's. This bow there should be different size spreaders made for archers. Ill post when my spreaders get here.
DB


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

What vanes are you shooting DB? I also use 22´s (Victory VX-22)

//Rickard


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ricce said:


> What vanes are you shooting DB? I also use 22´s (Victory VX-22)
> 
> //Rickard


Vanetec Low profile vanes. .38

http://vanetec.com/products/vanes/super-spine-series
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got my Barnsdale Spreaders in for my bow. Allows me to shoot the fat shafts for indoor. 

May take them off during 3d season. No promblem at all for me clearing the cables with large fore arm.

Really enjoy this bow so much.
DB


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome looking bows!! Really like the double shoot through.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BowSitter said:


> Awesome looking bows!! Really like the double shoot through.


This last weekend a few got together for some 3d. Couple of guys took mine and shot it and the same thing always said is how well it.
balances and aims. Kevin Ballinger shot two shots and both arrows were touching at 50yrds. Really would love to see a few more really good shooters get these in the hands. I think it could improve the shooting. Bows a winner.
DB


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I have owned most of the top line bows from the major manufacturers and they all are lacking compared to the OK Archery bows.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Any more pictures of the actual bows, I would like to see more especially the DST36.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

These guys need to seriously do some better images on the website of their bows. I look at the pics on the website and it looks pretty plain and not so special. When you see these bows in person its an instant WOW!!!! Way nicer in person.


----------

